# expecting babies in a few weeks?



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

I had borrowed a billy from the neighbor to breed my 3 goats, 2 boers and a togg. My boers are Blackie (mom) and Spot ( her daughter) Blacky is probably about 4 now and Spot is 2. My togg Jill is about 8 or 9. Spot has never been bred before. 
We got the billy the 4th of March, so I guess if the goats were bred on that exact day, the earliest they could arrive is the 22nd of this month at 140 days I guess right? For boers, it just seems like their bags are awful full to still have weeks left to go. Looking for opinions. I do not normally go to message boards (enough so I forgot how to get into my photobucket account LOL) until breeding season where I like to be prepared for any outcome. Jill is likely a few weeks behind I would think. Any guesses how much time and how many kids?

Blackie

































Spot

























Jill- I did not do other shots as she is a dairy so I will know when she is ready, I remember the size of bag well.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

looks like lots of kiddos on the way! I guess twins out of each and I think you'll still need to wait 2 weeks or more. Good luck!


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

I would really like twins out of each at least. The neighbor we borrowed the billy from had several of his have triplets. These are big girls and the billy was smaller than they were so hopefully there will not be complications. I have never had any complications before and MOST of the time I have been home for the events and not working.


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

Still waiting....nobody has gotten any bigger around, and the bags have not grown at all since the last photos. Hopefully the first week of the month and preferably a day when I have off of work LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely....looking good....   :thumb:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: expecting babies in a few weeks?* updated pics*

So tomorrow marks the 150th day since we got the billy, so any time from todat till 1 month from now seeing we had him for a month.
I was not able to really feel ligs 3 weeks ago, but did not check today. I think that Spot looks more full, and she was rolling on the ground a bit tonight, getting up and getting down a lot, biting a lot more but we have such bad flies and they do not like being srayed with the fly spray even though I am trying to help. Blackie does not look too much different, but she also is getting up and down a lot, and much friendlier. They each have a nice circle going on in their shelter in the hay. Personally, I think I see a difference in their rears.

Spot - before 17 days ago










Spot- today









Blackie- 17 days ago
I know these pics are not the greatest angle.









Blackie now-









both together


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I see definate changes in udders! Babies soon :leap: 

You had referred to Jill as a Togg? I assume crossed with one because she looks Boer to me, unless the posted pic is not her :scratch:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

yes, Jill was the product of an unintentional brother sister mating, but I do not know what THEIR parents were. Both had wattles, we obviously still have Jills mother, Skittles, who is the black one. Jill has wattles, like her parents.
Parents








Skittles

















Jill the last time she had kids, 2 years ago. Her bag gets huge, but not as big as Skittles ever did.


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I see a difference in the rears too, almost tighter,... like they're about to have contractions. :leap: :stars:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

I am looking at the pictures and I swore Skittles had wattles, but I don't see them. Huh. 

Anyway back to the real topic at hand. I just went out and both Blackie and Spot are in their house, Blackie laying down and Spot standing. Neither greeted me, and neither moved. Spot looks sunken now in th rear and standing very still and staring forward really at nothing. She is also hunched a bit IMO, but I see no pushing or anything yet. I did get them sprayed a bit for flies yesterday on their backsides while they were eating but they are still bugging them. Hopefully today is the day for Spot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto..  :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice pics, and beautiful goats! Good luck! Hope the kidding goes well.. you're going to be busy!


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

today is the day, she is contracting as we speak. will be in and out with updates, hopefully everything will go fine.


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

how long after the onset of contractions should I start seeing something? She is 3 years old gauging from her birth photo date and this is her first time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can take many hours or be very soon....If she isn't into full labor pushing mode ..she isn't quite ready...she is right now... most likely... moving the babies into the birth canal.... look at her from behind...is she still up high on her sides(the kids..her belly))or is she dropping..almost looks like.. she isn't as pregnant? If she is dropping...getting posty....has no ligs...tailhead is dropped big time... has a clear amber tube long discharge or even white discharge... she is really close.... keep an eye on her....happy kidding..... :hug: ray:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

Picture of her
i noticed this am the sunken look around her tail and around back. looks to me like the kids have dropped down? She is currently laying down. thinking I have a bit of time I will likely run into town to work and pick up some betadine and some fly spray and not sure what else. I have goat nutridrench, and bought a snot sucker yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah... she is getting closer.... she is posty..... sinking in and dropping.... :hug:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

saw a bubble, and something white in it. Probably a hoof? She cried out a bit, we are actively laboring now and Blackie followed me outside crying..."why are you leaving my daughter?" So I am going back out with a chair
.


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

2 babies are here. Not sure if there will be a third or not. She had the first one while I was inside posting LOL. Not sure on sexes yet.
:leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... how are things now? :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

wonderful, I still need to get pictures for the other area, but we have 2 healthy babies, unfortunately both boys. :kidblue: :kidblue: I was hoping for at least 1 girl to keep. Oh well. The smaler one was not eating at first but then once hubby got home and he held momma we got him up there and eating with some coaxing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the healthy boys.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

